# Cookies, bars, other baked goods that use oil instead of butter/shortening?



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Anyone have an recipes? I am nearly out of butter and completely out of shortening, but I like to bake almost daily. Anyone have any recipes they would like to share that involve oil as the fat instead of butter/shortening? I have most everything else... I am low on peanut butter tho (my pb cookie recipe does not involve any other fat)...


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Any restrictions: Dairy free, wheat/gluten free, egg free, sugar free, etc....
I have a few and I'd love to share!


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a great zucchini bread recipe. It's vegan also, and does not have any refined sugar.

Here it is:
Ingredients:

2 cups raisins
1 ¼ cups flour
2 ½ tsp. baking powder
2 tsp. baking soda
2 tsp. cinnamon
½ tsp. each of nutmeg and cloves
½ tsp. salt
½ cup chopped walnuts
2 cups grated zucchini
¾ cup canola or vegetable oil
2 tsp. vanilla extract
¼ cup "raisin water"
1 Tbsp. cider vinegar

Directions:

1)Put 1 ½ cups of the raisins in a bowl and pour in enough boiling water to cover them. Soak for 30 minutes.
2)Pour off most, but not all, of the water into a bowl and set aside. (This is now your "raisin water"). In a blender, grind the soaked raisins with just enough liquid to keep them moving. Once you have your raisin puree, hang onto ¼ cup of the "raisin water" and discard the rest. Set raisin puree and "raisin water" aside.
3)Combine flour, baking powder, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves, salt, walnuts and remaining ½ cup of raisins in a large bowl.
4)Add the grated zucchini and mix until it is well coated.
5)In another bowl, combine oil, vanilla extract, "raisin water" and raisin puree. Add the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and mix until combined. Add cider vinegar and mix well.
6)Pour into 2 greased loaf pans and bake at 350 for approximately 45 minutes.
7)Enjoy!


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

Nope, no restrictions....

My spouse cannot eat tree nuts (peanuts are ok) but I still make some stuff on occasion as he is not contact sensitive...


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Drop Sugar Cookies - This is a conventional recipe, but I do try to make it a little more 'healthy' or at least not as bad w/organic ingredients.

1/3 cup oil
1 cup sugar (I lessen this as we don't like our cookies too sweet)
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1 egg
2 and 1/2 cups flour
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 cup milk

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Beat oil, sugar, vanilla and egg at medium speed until blended. Add flour, salt, and baking soda. Mix at medium speed until mixture is smooth. Blend in milk. Drop by teaspoonfuls onto greased baking sheets (I use a greased small cookie scoop). Flatten cookies w/bottom of glass dipped in sugar or with wet fingers. Dough is very sticky. Bake 6-8 minutes or until barely browned around edges. Remove to cooling rack to cool completely.

I have also used a greased/floured cookie stamp and the results were not perfect, but ok. Have also used rice milk and it was fine. I also adjust the baking temperature down to 350 or 375 when using my cast iron pizza pan to bake them and then adjust time accordingly.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

Chip Cookies - This is not a conventional recipe. It is a modified version of a recipe I got off of the back of a rice milk carton a few years ago. It is our favorite chocolate chip cookie recipe. One bowl, no mixer required, super easy.

1/2 cup whole wheat flour
1/2 cup white flour
1/4 to 1/3 cup sugar
1/2 tablespoon baking powder
1/4 to 1/2 cup chocolate or carob chips
1/4 cup chopped walnuts, optional
-------------
1/4 cup oil
1/4 cup milk (rice or cow)
2 teaspoons to 1 tablespoon vanilla extract

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Mix dry ingredients together in mixing bowl. Add wet ingredients to the bowl and mix w/a spoon.

Drop by spoonfuls onto lightly oiled cookie sheet. Flatten slightly w/wet fingers.

Bake for 10 minutes (depending on size) until edges begin to brown. Y=about 12 cookies made with small cookie scoop.

This recipe is easily doubled. As a matter of fact, I think I halved it from the original.

Happy Baking!


----------



## mokey4 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have used olive oil in place of butter in any old baking recipe.. I can never remember the conversion, but you can look it up online. It does change the flavor, makes things taste more "healthy-like."


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

incidentally this recipe is also vegan.

PAN HANDY PUDDING

Sift together:
1 1/2 cups flour
1 cup sugar
3 TBL cocoa
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt

Add:
1 cup cold water
1 TBL vinegar
1 TBL vanilla
1/3 cup oil

Mix all together with hand-beater, whisk or low-speed mixer for one minute.

Bake in greased 9-inch square pan for 25 - 30 minutes at 350 degrees F.

Let cool completely, then sprinkle with powdered sugar. Cut into 9 pieces.


----------

